# grrrr... I'm stuck...



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm trying to get the shape of my character's head down, but I just can't seem to figure out what it should look like.

My species is raccoon, but the number of different takes on raccoon heads is about as numerous as they come: some look more like foxes, some look more human, some are really cartoony, etc. 

What's some advice for drawing a raccoon head in the style of semi-realistic but still somewhat cartoony look of some artists like wfa, fasttrack37d, zaush, etc., but still making it somewhat realistic?

For reference, my character's head looks somewhat like a fox right now (my profile pic), www.furaffinity.net: Coon (again) by SniperCoon2882










but I'd like it to look a bit more like kyoht.deviantart.com: Happy Raccoon
(Not mine, just for reference)







And at the same time also similar to:





(Also NOT mine, just using for reference, link to image is: View topic - Chicken Scratches of the Shop Varity <closed> - Chicken Smoothie or one of first results when searching anthro raccoon)

Would REALLY appreciate some help on this one, it's been driving me up the wall for more than a week...


----------



## Rydenan (Jun 4, 2016)

I think the main problem is that his muzzle looks flat and downward-sloping in relation to the rest of his face.
I did a little trace for you to show what I mean. Though it's important to note that every artist has their own style, and this is simply how _I_ might draw it. Certainly not how you have to draw it.
What I did was: raise the muzzle and make it more 'camera-facing', lower the jawline, widen the eyes and make them a bit bigger (depends on how 'cartooney' you want it), and lower the ears (generally ears are more on the sides/back of the head than on the top).


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thx! just looking for ideas at this point, and i really appreciate it!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 4, 2016)

Don't be fooled by all the other shapes, it all starts with the circle then you add on the angles for the cheeks. The previous advice you just got is solid though.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 4, 2016)

For some more examples, I have a sketchblog on Tumblr and these ones of raccoon chars still have some light construction lines on them. You will have to look closely though.
Tit warning for some of them!

__
		https://did%3D7109dd373ded995ccabca65bfc602ae541e0fae0%3Bid%3D142266974930%3Bkey%3D3EUFMMPjVI6Soj7mMn3o9A%3Bname%3Dtheflyingnest
Raccoon Tit Warning on this link!
These two are "finished" but still good if you want more raccoon refs.
Tit warning again!~
www.furaffinity.net: Brazen by redhusky
www.furaffinity.net: Sketchblog: Bribe by redhusky
And one more of a canceled commission.
sta.sh: Racgirl


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 5, 2016)

redhusky said:


> For some more examples, I have a sketchblog on Tumblr and these ones of raccoon chars still have some light construction lines on them. You will have to look closely though.
> Tit warning for some of them!
> 
> __
> ...



I really appreciate the references!
I think that Rydenan's sketch was more of what i was visualizing and more like the style im shooting for (except i would go more for slightly smaller ears and ever so tiny bit longer on side whiskers), though the light construction lines on urs do help me see what all the buzz about the "shapes is" (I also like the really poofy tails )...
For some reason, i just still cant "see" the shapes (like the upside down triangle or whatever), though the references make it make a bit more sense... Care to elaborate a bit more? (Sorry it took long to respond, just got off work )


----------



## redhusky (Jun 5, 2016)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> I really appreciate the references!
> I think that Rydenan's sketch was more of what i was visualizing and more like the style im shooting for (except i would go more for slightly smaller ears and ever so tiny bit longer on side whiskers), though the light construction lines on urs do help me see what all the buzz about the "shapes is" (I also like the really poofy tails )...
> For some reason, i just still cant "see" the shapes (like the upside down triangle or whatever), though the references make it make a bit more sense... Care to elaborate a bit more? (Sorry it took long to respond, just got off work )


Everything is made out of shapes and not from the very first lines. So whenever you see something drawn you are looking at many overlapping construction lines and such. I have two vids on my YouTube channel from when I used to do sketchblog streams. I have since refined my techniques since then but it should give you a great reference on my workflow.










Also, here is pic showing my usual art workflow.
flyingram.deviantart.com: Athletic Process

And this is a very old pic which shows some of my prelims for it, jsut for fun! :3 
flyingram.deviantart.com: Dinner Date


----------



## redhusky (Jun 5, 2016)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> I really appreciate the references!
> I think that Rydenan's sketch was more of what i was visualizing and more like the style im shooting for (except i would go more for slightly smaller ears and ever so tiny bit longer on side whiskers), though the light construction lines on urs do help me see what all the buzz about the "shapes is" (I also like the really poofy tails )...
> For some reason, i just still cant "see" the shapes (like the upside down triangle or whatever), though the references make it make a bit more sense... Care to elaborate a bit more? (Sorry it took long to respond, just got off work )


I like poofy tails too! X3


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 5, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Everything is made out of shapes and not from the very first lines. So whenever you see something drawn you are looking at many overlapping construction lines and such. I have two vids on my YouTube channel from when I used to do sketchblog streams. I have since refined my techniques since then but it should give you a great reference on my workflow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never seen a digital sketch become fully refined before, so this was a sort of first impression on me of what digital art is like...
I'm now INCREDIBLY jealous of a digital artist's ability to erase any mistakes and move shapes that're created at one angle to a different angle while maintaining shape and proportions...
I have to erase every time i make a slightly misjudged line, and it is hard to draw lightly enough for it to erase easily while still being visible on copy paper, using a standard "pink" eraser  #traditionalArtProblems

I'm curious, if I were to sketch something IRL, could i scan it in (like i usually do) and use some sort of editing software to fine tune it and color it?


----------



## redhusky (Jun 5, 2016)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> I've never seen a digital sketch become fully refined before, so this was a sort of first impression on me of what digital art is like...
> I'm now INCREDIBLY jealous of a digital artist's ability to erase any mistakes and move shapes that're created at one angle to a different angle while maintaining shape and proportions...
> I have to erase every time i make a slightly misjudged line, and it is hard to draw lightly enough for it to erase easily while still being visible on copy paper, using a standard "pink" eraser  #traditionalArtProblems
> 
> I'm curious, if I were to sketch something IRL, could i scan it in (like i usually do) and use some sort of editing software to fine tune it and color it?


I have don't seem to let on but I erase jsut as much in RL sketching as well. 

Yes,you can do so. It's how I work, in fact the two sketching videos I jsut showed you has me starting from a sketch. But of course, the software won't give you any shortcuts. It's only a time saver for skills you would otherwise do manually.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 5, 2016)

redhusky said:


> I have don't seem to let on but I erase jsut as much in RL sketching as well.
> 
> Yes,you can do so. It's how I work, in fact the two sketching videos I jsut showed you has me starting from a sketch. But of course, the software won't give you any shortcuts. It's only a time saver for skills you would otherwise do manually.



Is it possible to get "good" software for editing for cheap or free? I'd like to give this a try...


----------



## redhusky (Jun 5, 2016)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> Is it possible to get "good" software for editing for cheap or free? I'd like to give this a try...


You can download GIMP for free.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 6, 2016)

redhusky said:


> You can download GIMP for free.


Welp... I tried drawing in the style of first suggestion... 




and i dont think it turned out very well...
Creeps me out a bit...
Can't figure it out...
BUT, it was my first attempt at the new style and my first time using GIMP, so i would really appreciate help figuring out where i went wrong!
www.furaffinity.net: "New" Coon head by SniperCoon2882




HALP!!!


----------



## redhusky (Jun 6, 2016)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> Welp... I tried drawing in the style of first suggestion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One attempt isn't enough to start doubting. Keep at it.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 6, 2016)

redhusky said:


> One attempt isn't enough to start doubting. Keep at it.


This is attempt No.2, and things turned out a lot better this time (since i basically just drew the first suggestion)...




Can't figure out what the dang construction line for the muzzle is!

www.furaffinity.net: New Head 2 (now not poo) by SniperCoon2882




Would appreciate help...


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 6, 2016)

BlackDracon said:


> The face you're using as reference looks like it's at a slight 3/4 view.
> To help you visualize the muzzle you can use another smaller sphere with construction lines. Another tip about construction lines though, is they aren't straight. Think of them as wrapping around the object, kind of like a bandage :3


Even though it is more rectangular overall? (at least for this guy)


----------



## redhusky (Jun 7, 2016)

SniperCoon2882 said:


> This is attempt No.2, and things turned out a lot better this time (since i basically just drew the first suggestion)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good, you see what we mean by "shapes"? A circle is often used because it is the most versatile and easy to draw from all angles. Draw over things you like with shapes like circles to see how often they are are used.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 7, 2016)

I like your new icon btw.


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 7, 2016)

redhusky said:


> I like your new icon btw.


Thx,
but I am not quite satisfied with it...
Head shape can still be improved, and there's a couple of aesthetics with the fur colors that I want to change, but that'll be another day! (Aka tomorrow, probably)
Meaning the quest for my vision of the character continues...


----------

